# Jede ID = Sprungmarke?



## TinniTuss (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo Freunde

Seit ewig und drei Tagen benutze ich den folgenden Code um Sprungmarken zu definieren.
So habe ich es gelernt, so steht es in jedem Handbuch, und davon mache ich regen Gebrauch.


Absprung:

```
<a href="#sprungmarke">Absprung...</a>
```

Ziel:

```
<a name= "sprungmarke" id= "sprungmarke"> </a>
```

Vor einigen Tagen suchte ich ein Möglichkeit die 'Zielmarken' zu formatiern wenn Sie den Fokus haben...

...und bei meinen Experimenten stellte sich beiläufig heraus (für mich vollkommen neu...), dass der Browser praktisch jede ID adressieren kann, dass ich diese <a>-Konstruktion also gar nicht brauche, dass ich beispielsweise das Seitenende sowieso anspringen kann (http://www.homepage.de/#Fuss), weil bereits der 'Footer' mit der ID=Fuss existiert. Ist das ein 'Bug or a Feature'? Firefox macht es, mein IE8 macht es. Aber dukomentiert finde ich es nirgends.

Fällt von Euch jemandem etwas dazu ein?

Viele Grüße
HH.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (30. Januar 2011)

TinniTuss hat gesagt.:


> Ist das ein 'Bug or a Feature'? [...] Aber dukomentiert finde ich es nirgends.
> 
> Fällt von Euch jemandem etwas dazu ein?


_It's a Feature since HTML 4_, und wird in der "Webdevelopment-Bibel" namentlich erwähnt ;-)



			
				Wahl eines geeigneten Ankernamens hat gesagt.:
			
		

> seit HTML 4 können Anker alleine mit dem Universalattribut id anstelle eines a-Elements mit name-Attribut notiert werden. Dies hat einige Vorteile, denn Sie können bereits vorhandenen Elementen, z.B. Überschriften, id-Attribute zuweisen. Somit kann das a-Element eingespart werden:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Zitat-Quelle: http://de.selfhtml.org/html/verweise/projektintern.htm#anker


----------



## TinniTuss (30. Januar 2011)

Blamabel! 

Ich glaube ich werde langsam alt.
Wie kann man diesen Thread komplett löschen? (Scherz)

Danke für Deine schnelle Hilfe, 'junger Freund'(?)

HH.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (30. Januar 2011)

TinniTuss hat gesagt.:


> Danke für Deine schnelle Hilfe, 'junger Freund'(?)


Keine Ursache - dafür sind wir doch hier - auch wenn's  letztens nicht so  "_reibungslos_" verlaufen ist 

43 ist in meinem jungen Leben noch lange kein Alter


----------

